# transferencias ING llegan en el mismo dia a banco de destino



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2015)

si se hacen antes de las 13 horas, increible, ING dando caña al oligopolio guindos.


----------



## Barruno (23 Abr 2015)

¿Eso es de facto o lo anuncian tal cual y luego es asi?
Quiero decir... que si no lo anuncian asi, igual hoy entran en el mismo dia pero mañana no....

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2015)

Al realizar la transferencia te dice q estará en el banco d destino por la tarde, y allí esta, si no aparece es pq tu banco t tanga un día, los míos no me tangan, por la tarde esta el dinero, pero no son del cartel guindos...


----------



## entwine (23 Abr 2015)

En Reino Unido existen los "Faster Payment" que tardan unas 2 o 3 horas, y el banco que recibe no te tanga ya que va regulado por las autoridades.

Aquí supongo que depende más de la voluntad de cada banco.


----------



## UnForero (23 Abr 2015)

Eso te lo hace cualquier banco. Otra cosa es que quieras pagarlo... Es lo que se conoce toda la vida como una transferencia via "Banco de España".

Â¿QuÃ© son las Transferencias Urgentes? | El Blog de FlashTransfer


----------



## Barruno (23 Abr 2015)

No creo que esclavizadordementes se refiera a las transferencias de BDE.
A mi, contadas ocasiones, tambien me las han realizado en el mismo dia...
Parece que ING se apunta hacer siempre lo que los otros bancos solo hacen cuando se equivocan (que llegue x la tarde).

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## radium (24 Abr 2015)

Es algo que no entiendo.
En pleno siglo xxi año 2015 en la era de la informatica que las transferencias no sean inmediatas es algo que no entiendo.


----------



## amenhotep (24 Abr 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si se hacen antes de las 13 horas, increible, ING dando caña al oligopolio guindos.



Sólo es para transferencias programadas. O sea que el ING lo que hace es ordenar la transferencia 24 horas antes de la fecha que le pongas y aguantarte el saldo en cuenta 24 horas para que parezca que todavía tienes el dinero.


----------



## sonykus (24 Abr 2015)

Copy-Paste del mensaje:

_Estimado cliente:

Para ING DIRECT, innovar significa hacer su vida un poco más sencilla cada día. Por eso, hemos decidido renovar nuestro servicio de transferencias periódicas añadiendo una nueva ventaja.

Desde mañana, cualquier transferencia a otra entidad que ordene antes de las 13.00 h llegará a la cuenta de destino ese mismo día. Ocurrirá lo mismo con las transferencias internacionales, si las realiza antes de las 10.30 h. Un servicio que, por ser cliente de ING DIRECT, le daremos de forma totalmente gratuita.

Dada la mayor rapidez de este servicio, debe tener en cuenta que la anulación o modificación de cualquier transferencia periódica podrá hacerse hasta el día anterior a la fecha de orden. Esto nos dará tiempo a recibir y ejecutar los cambios._


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> Sólo es para transferencias programadas. O sea que el ING lo que hace es ordenar la transferencia 24 horas antes de la fecha que le pongas y aguantarte el saldo en cuenta 24 horas para que parezca que todavía tienes el dinero.



nada de programadas, yo nunca las hago programadas, eso sí, te digo que las hago por la aplicacion para el movil, puede que lo hayan puesto por defecto por este canal para todas las transferencias.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2015 at 11:20 ----------




radium dijo:


> Es algo que no entiendo.
> En pleno siglo xxi año 2015 en la era de la informatica que las transferencias no sean inmediatas es algo que no entiendo.



es facil de entender, el banco tiene el dinero por la tarde pero se queda con los intereses de ese dia poniendo fecha valor al dia siguiente porque le da la gana, te tanga un dia y si es viernes te tanga 3.


----------



## Viricida (24 Abr 2015)

En el mensaje pone periódicas.


----------



## calidatrinchera (25 Abr 2015)

Doy fe. Al hacerme la devolución de la renta, pasó menos de un día desde que apareció el aviso de que efectuaron la transferencia hasta que recibí el dinero en mi cuenta


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Abr 2015)

He hecho una prueba y efectivamente cualquier transferencia de ING hecha antes de las 13 horas llegan a su destino en el mismo día. Otro tema es la fecha de valor que hemos obtenido resultados dispares:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-el-mismo-dia/

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Abr 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> He hecho una prueba y efectivamente cualquier transferencia de ING hecha antes de las 13 horas llegan a su destino en el mismo día. Otro tema es la fecha de valor que hemos obtenido resultados dispares:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-el-mismo-dia/
> 
> Salu2.



como ya he dicho el banco que pone fecha valor al dia siguiente te esta tangando porque ellos tienen el dinero el mismo dia, es cierto que tratandose de cuentas sin remuneracion lo mismo da, pero si quieres el dinero para hacer un pago te deja en descubierto, y eso ya no es lo mismo, entonces te tanga a base de bien con los intereses por el descubierto.


----------



## garpie (29 Abr 2015)

Ayer mismo me llegó este correo:







Hoy a primera hora he hecho una transferencia a otra entidad de la que soy titular, a ver cuándo aparece ese dinero. En la página de ING tras hacer la transferencia ponía que hoy mismo estaría el dinero en la otra entidad. Mola.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Abr 2015)

Sí, mola.

Fíjate en la fecha valor.


----------



## garpie (29 Abr 2015)

Ya está el dinero en la otra entidad (bancopopular-e), y con fecha valor de hoy. Estupendo.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Abr 2015)

Rápido, rápido.


----------



## kikelon (29 Abr 2015)

Hoy lo acabo de experimentar en mis carnes, y mosqueado lo he confirmado con un asesor en el chat. Transferencia a Uno-e y me salía lo de 'Tendrá su dinero disponible en el banco destino a lo largo del día de hoy'. Antes ya lo pusieron para transferencias de ING a ING de distintos titulares. Ahora falta ver que el resto de entidades quieran entrar en el juego o seguir con el mamoneo de 'pues aquí no hemos recibido nada'.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Abr 2015)

Las transferencias dentro de la misma entidad son instantáneas.

Las transferencias a otras entidades, ahora ING lo realiza en el mismo día, otro tema es la fecha de valor:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-el-mismo-dia/

Salu2.


----------



## kikelon (29 Abr 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Las transferencias dentro de la misma entidad son instantáneas.
> 
> Las transferencias a otras entidades, ahora ING lo realiza en el mismo día, otro tema es la fecha de valor:
> 
> ...



Esto no era así, las trasnferencias entre tus cuentas en la misma entidad, osea, traspasos, eran inmediatas. Las transferencias dentro de ING entre cuentas de distintos titulares, hasta hace bien poco, estaban disponibles al día siguiente hábil, ahora son instantáneas. Y esto último es la repera, pero es triste que nos parezca increible porque en pleno SXXI que tardaran hasta 3 días era patético. ING no para de mejorar y es un ejemplo para el resto de entidades casposas nacionales.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Abr 2015)

Pues yo llevo años haciendo traspasos entre cuentas de ING y siempre han sido inmediatas.

Las transferencias entre entidades desde ya hace tiempo sólo tardan 1 día hábil según la normativa SEPA:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...cuanto-tardan/

Salu2.


----------



## pakitov (29 Abr 2015)

Confirmo que funciona, las internas de ING y entre cuentas de ING ya eran instantaneas, ahora además lo hacen con otros bancos, así que si el otro banco no te tanga deberían ser instantaneas. Increible lo bien que lo están haciendo, no entiendo como hay gente con las cajas etc...


----------



## Barruno (1 May 2015)

Ayer me llegó un email de ING anunciando lo que publica el autos del post.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## Viricida (5 May 2015)

Ordené una transferencia desde ING a Selfbank el sábado 2 de mayo hacia las 10:30, y quedó para hacerse el 4 de mayo, lunes. Pues a Selfbank ha llegado con fecha 5 de mayo. No sé si se debe al fin de semana o qué (otro absurdo teniendo en cuenta que es todo telemático).


----------



## tucapital.es (5 May 2015)

No eres el primero... ha habido más gente que les ha ocurrido lo mismo. Imagino que es por culpa de self bank.

Con La Caixa ocurre algo similar:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-el-mismo-dia/

Salu2.


----------



## Samsa82 (5 May 2015)

A mí tampoco me ha funcionado.

Ayer envié una transferencia desde ING a una cuenta mía del Sabadell a las 11h de la mañana, y me llegó un correo a las 19h de ING diciendo que se había realizado mi transferencia y que la tendría hoy (verificado).

Sin embargo, en teoría tendría que haber llegado a su destino ayer mismo...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 May 2015)

Samsa82 dijo:


> A mí tampoco me ha funcionado.
> 
> Ayer envié una transferencia desde ING a una cuenta mía del Sabadell a las 11h de la mañana, y me llegó un correo a las 19h de ING diciendo que se había realizado mi transferencia y que la tendría hoy (verificado).
> 
> Sin embargo, en teoría tendría que haber llegado a su destino ayer mismo...



y llego ayer mismo pero el sabadell te la esta ocultando.


----------



## Samsa82 (11 May 2015)

En este caso no parece, porque en el correo de ING me ponía que estaría disponible en el Sabadell al día siguiente. Es como si ING hubiera procesado la transferencia por la tarde, pese a que la realicé a las 11h.


----------



## Blogar99 (14 May 2015)

Muchas gracias por el aviso, algo seguro que caerá como siempre


----------



## Samsa82 (18 May 2015)

Parece que ya funciona bien el tema de las transferencias 

Hoy me hice una transferencia de ING al Sabadell a eso de las 12:45h, y ya la tengo disponible en el Sabadell (16:15h). Me pone como fecha valor el día de hoy.


----------



## Loki (12 Sep 2015)

Buenas a todos. Resubo este hilo porque tengo una duda que no se si alguien podra solucionarmela. Gracias de antemano.

Realice una transferencia con ING (les pedi que fuera OMF) ayer a las 12:15 y no ha llegado a la otra cuenta. Segun la App para moviles la define como transferencia Banco de España y en la web clasica me aparece como transferencia express. ¿Existe alguna forma de confirmar que ha sido una OMF (al preguntar a ING me dicen que fue asi, que es un problema del otro banco, sus protocolos y hora a la que gestionan la recepcion de ficheros)? 

Es que a la parte receptora de la transferencia le dicen desde su banco que debe haber sido una transferencia normal, para aclarar donde esta el error.

Edito: Incluso en la publicidad de ING te dicen que si realizas transferencias nacionales antes de las 13:00 esta disponible ese dinero en el otro banco.


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2015)

Loki, los festivos cuentan?


----------



## Loki (13 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Loki, los festivos cuentan?



Pero el viernes 11 no fue festivo.


----------



## Doctorado (13 Sep 2015)

Yo no tengo ing pero hice una transferencia de Sabadell a Openbank. A las 13h y a las 17h ya estaba en mi cuenta openbank


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Sep 2015)

Loki dijo:


> Pero el viernes 11 no fue festivo.



el banco receptor la tiene retenida hasta el lunes, tú puedes hacer una transferencia express pero si al banco receptor no le sale de los cojones mostrarla hasta el dia siguiente...


----------

